# Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Februar 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*

						Nutzen Sie diese Chance und machen Sie Ihr Hobby zum Beruf: PC Games Hardware sucht ab sofort eine(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online. Bewerben Sie sich noch heute bei PC Games Hardware und vielleicht können Sie schon bald Ihr Hobby zum Beruf machen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*

Hallo,

bevor jemand fragt: Nein, das hat jetzt nichts mit der Videostelle zu tun, die wir ebenfalls ausschreiben:
Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontar/in fur Video-Redaktion


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*

"Stilsicherer Umgang mit deutscher Sprache, Rechtschreibung und Grammatik"

Die Anforderung ist sicher neu.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*

Nur wer Frei von Sünde ist werfe den 1. Stein.

Gut für Opi ist das nix mehr und ausziehen vor der Kamera sieht auch nicht mehr so gut aus ( Sorry für den Joke ).
Einfach mal ernsthaft gefragt wo ist denn für den Junior die Altersobergrenze die man ja für gewöhnlich bei jeder Ausschreibung schon mal findet?


----------



## azzih (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*

Junior bezieht sich doch net auf das Alter. Soll hier wohl aussagen das es kein vollwertiger Redakteur ist, sondern sondern ein Typ, der den Beruf das erste mal macht und noch angeleitet werden muss.
Altersobergrenzen ergeben sich ja meist automatisch wenn man als etwas älterer Mann mit entsprechendem Lebenslauf meist natürlich auch andere Gehaltsvorstellungen und Karriereerwartungen hat.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*



azzih schrieb:


> Junior bezieht sich doch net auf das Alter. Soll hier wohl aussagen das es kein vollwertiger Redakteur ist, sondern sondern ein Typ, der den Beruf das erste mal macht und noch angeleitet werden muss.
> Altersobergrenzen ergeben sich ja meist automatisch wenn man als etwas älterer Mann mit entsprechendem Lebenslauf meist natürlich auch andere Gehaltsvorstellungen und Karriereerwartungen hat.



Da gibt es keine Altersobergrenze. Wäre sowieso diskriminierend


----------



## keinnick (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*



juko888 schrieb:


> "Stilsicherer Umgang mit deutscher Sprache, Rechtschreibung und Grammatik"
> 
> Die Anforderung ist sicher neu.



In der heutigen Zeit schadet es sicherlich nicht, das noch einmal extra zu betonen.


----------



## mrpendulum (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*

Was ist mit Hobby-Journalisten?


----------



## rum (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*

Hm...

*Unsere Anforderungen:*
• Erste journalistische Erfahrungen (Praktika oder freie Mitarbeit bei Zeitschrift oder Online-Portal)

damit kann ich nicht dienen, der Rest würde passen, aber ich habe einfach keine Zeit!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*



rum schrieb:


> Hm...
> 
> *Unsere Anforderungen:*
> • Erste journalistische Erfahrungen (Praktika oder freie Mitarbeit bei Zeitschrift oder Online-Portal)
> ...



Wie, keine Zeit?


----------



## -chris_ (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Einfach mal ernsthaft gefragt wo ist denn für den Junior die Altersobergrenze die man ja für gewöhnlich bei jeder Ausschreibung schon mal findet?



Eine Altersobergrenze ist nach dem Allgemeinen Gleichbehandlungsgesetz nicht zulässig, denn das würde ältere Bewerber vorweg diskriminieren.  Unter Umständen kann sich der Ausschreibende sogar schadenersatzpflichtig machen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Nachwuchs gesucht: ...*


Wie wollt Ihr Nachwuchs bekommen, wenn Ihr keine Frauen einstellt?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie wollt Ihr Nachwuchs bekommen, wenn Ihr keine Frauen einstellt?



Wer stellt denn keine Frauen ein? Ich habe doch gestern im Livestream erzählt, wie es aussieht. Ohne Bewerbungen wird es halt schwer. Ich kann die Frauen ja nicht herzaubern.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*



mrpendulum schrieb:


> Was ist mit Hobby-Journalisten?



Du meinst Leute, die den gleichen Job nur aus Spaß machen, ohne dafür ein Gehalt zu erwarten?
Dafür finden wir immer einen Verwendungszweck. 
Spaß bei Seite – die Fähigkeiten jedes Bewerbers werden einzeln betrachtet und natürlich gibt es da auch bei Art und Ausprägung journalistischer Erfahrung eine große Bandbreite. K(aum )ein Bewerber kann eine Ausschreibung zu 100 Prozent füllen und jemand der 1A-Hardware-Kenntnisse hat, angenehm zu lesende Texte produziert und große Motivation zeigt, aber bislang nur an Schüler- und Vereinszeitschriften mitgearbeitet hat, der passt sicherlich besser zu uns als jemand, der die letzten zwei Jahre in einer Boulevard-Redaktion Kaffee gekocht und den Kopierer gewartet hat.




rum schrieb:


> Hm...
> 
> *Unsere Anforderungen:*
> • Erste journalistische Erfahrungen (Praktika oder freie Mitarbeit bei Zeitschrift oder Online-Portal)
> ...



Siehe oben: Das Gesamtbild zählt. Zum Beispiel ich habe zwar als freier Redakteur mit entsprechend niedrigeren Anforderungen angefangen, konnte vor meinem ersten Artikel aber auch keine redaktionelle Tätigkeiten vorweisen. Aber ich hatte im Studium und im schriftlichen Austausch mit Leuten aus aller Welt trotzdem gelernt, mich schwarz auf weiß auszudrücken. (Zumindest habe ich das damals so gesehen und Henner respektive Thilo auch, als sie jemanden mit meinen Hardware-Kenntnissen brauchten.)
Am Ende muss ein Hardware-Redakteur testen, verstehen, erklären, recherchieren, schreiben und organisieren können. Sieht man von einigen wenigen direkten Konkurrenten ab, gibt es nirgendwo eine Tätigkeit, bei der man all diese Qualifikationen auf einmal lernt. Ein guter Bewerber ist also immer in mindestens einem Punkt ein Quereinsteiger, der möglichst viele Vorkenntnisse aus verschiedensten Quellen bündelt – diese auf bestimmtem Wege zu erlangt zu haben erleichtert nur den Nachweis in der Bewerbungsphase.


----------



## drebbin (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*

Ich bereue es immer wieder mich damals nicht (zum Ende meiner Schulzeit hin) auf eines eurer Gesuche beworben zu haben
Jetzt mit Frau und 2 Kindern ist das leider quasi nicht mehr möglich da ich meine große Tochter (4) nicht aus ihrem Umfeld reißen werde.

Ich wünsche euch natürlich viel Erfolg bei der Suche nach einer adäquaten Verstärkung. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie wollt Ihr Nachwuchs bekommen, wenn Ihr keine Frauen einstellt?


Wenn die Frauen einstellen würden um Nachwuchs zu kriegen würde ich als Frau den Arbeitsvertrag aber ganz genau lesen


----------



## Oromis16 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*

Umoperiert muss werden  Raphaela war schon immer ein wunderschöner Name 

[Bloß nicht, wir lieben Raph so wie er ist!].


----------



## drebbin (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*

sry fürs Offtopic:

Solange du nicht ein "L" zuvuviel drin hast...sonst passiert sowas hier mit Ralphaela:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A5EI4iZvsts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*

Ich würde gerne einsteigen,

als Sachse, müsstet ihr aber erstmal einen Dolmetscher anheuern


----------



## drebbin (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*

Thilo hätte jetzt einfach antworten können: Nu, machn wir.


----------



## gorgeous188 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*



azzih schrieb:


> Junior bezieht sich doch net auf das Alter. Soll hier wohl aussagen das es kein vollwertiger Redakteur ist, sondern sondern ein Typ, der den Beruf das erste mal macht und noch angeleitet werden muss.



Naja so ungefähr. Ein Junior ist ein Berufseinsteiger mit wenig Praxiserfahrung. Das kann ein Quereinsteiger sein, oder jemand der gerade aus der Ausbildung kommt. Nach einigen Jahren Arbeitserfahrung ist es dann ein Senior. Hat aber auch wieder nichts mit dem Alter zu tun, ein Senior Redakteur muss keine 60 sein und schon Enkelkinder haben


----------



## sam10k (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*

ab 70.000€ jahresgehalt würde ich meinen arbeitgeber wechseln.
bei interesse schickt mir doch bitte eine mail.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*



sam10k schrieb:


> ab 70.000€ jahresgehalt würde ich meinen arbeitgeber wechseln.
> bei interesse schickt mir doch bitte eine mail.



Mich dann bitte auf CC


----------



## H1o84 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*



drebbin schrieb:


> interessierterUser schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie wollt Ihr Nachwuchs bekommen, wenn Ihr keine Frauen einstellt?
> ...




Auch als Mann sollte man(n) dann genau nachlesen. Wenn die Alimente direkt vom Gehalt abgezogen werden, ist das schon ein Faktor.. vorallem wenn man(n) den "Nachwuchs" dann auch nur bei der Arbeit sieht und ggf. später von Ihm aus dem Job gedrängt wird.
Und wie erklärt Mann das seiner Frau wenn Sie nicht bei PCGH arbeitet?

Die Frauen können sich ja eigentlich nicht beschweren. Bekommen sie doch bestest DNA Material und können dem Nachwuchs damit herrvorragende Zukunftsaussichten bieten. Diesen "Mehrwert"kann Frau sich doch eigentlich nicht entgehen lassen, sofern Sie an die spätere Entwicklung Ihres Nachwuchses denkt   .


@PCGH: Ihr müsst einfach die Vorteile für die Frauen kenntlich machen. Wenn die Damenwelt von diesen positiv lebensverändernden Fakten keine Kenntnis hat, wird ihr Interesse entsprechend gering bleiben.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*

Mundpropaganda FTW! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Adi1 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*

Mich würde gerne mal interessieren, was man so in etwa verdienen würde 

Sicherlich wird hier wieder ein Geheimnis daraus gemacht 

Von Transparenz, keine Spur 

Wie überall


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Mich würde gerne mal interessieren, was man so in etwa verdienen würde



Bewirb' dich!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*

Verdienen? Extrem viel. Bekommen? Weniger. Siehe Carsten. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Mich würde gerne mal interessieren, was man so in etwa verdienen würde
> 
> Sicherlich wird hier wieder ein Geheimnis daraus gemacht
> 
> ...



Ich kenne nur eine Gelegenheit, wo offen über Geld gesprochen wird. "Verdiene jetzt bis zu 3.000 Euro die Woche!".

Nur seriös ist das leider nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur eine Gelegenheit, wo offen über Geld gesprochen wird. "Verdiene jetzt bis zu 3.000 Euro die Woche!".
> 
> Nur seriös ist das leider nicht.



Kein Ding, war nur mal so eine Frage 

Ich alter Sack, hätte eh keine Chance


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Kein Ding, war nur mal so eine Frage
> 
> Ich alter Sack, hätte eh keine Chance



Bitte keine Witze über alte Säcke - als Großwesir bzw. graue Eminenz finde ich das diskriminierend


----------



## Adi1 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Bitte keine Witze über alte Säcke - als Großwesir bzw. graue Eminenz finde ich das diskriminierend



Das habe ich ausdrücklich auf meine Person bezogen,

also nix mit Diskriminierung


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das habe ich ausdrücklich auf meine Person bezogen,
> 
> also nix mit Diskriminierung



Dann ist ja gut, das war auch eher ein Scherz von mir. Selbst diskriminieren ist natürlich voll in Ordnung.

*Alter Sack out*


----------



## Gimmick (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> *Alter Sack out*



Ihr beiden grad:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Ihr beiden grad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee, ganz so alt sehen wir sicherlich noch nicht aus


----------



## TheHotz (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*

Mooin,

Mich lockt diese Möglichkeit sehr, fühle mich allerdings (noch) nicht bereit mein Studium (Lehramt Gymnasium Englisch+Sozialkunde) abzubrechen. Erfahrung im Online-Journalismus habe ich über die letzten zwei Jahre ausgiebig gesammelt (sowohl im Bereich Hardware, als auch Esport).
Bietet ihr vielleicht die Möglichkeit bei euch zu arbeiten und gleichzeitig zu studieren?

PS: Ist es hier für mich ratsam einfach Mal meine Bewerbungsunterlagen zu schicken und anschließend alles weitere zu klären?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*

Die hier ausgeschriebene Stelle ist Vollzeit, daneben wird die Zeit für ein Studium nicht reichen. Statt "bei uns" können Studenten aber als freie Autoren "für uns" arbeiten mit deutlich flexibleren Zeitplänen. Ich selbst habe das mehrere Jahre gemacht, weiß aber nicht ob Thilo im Moment neue Freie sucht beziehungsweise was er von einer derartigen Initiativbewerbung erwarten würde.


----------



## Krabonq (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur eine Gelegenheit, wo offen über Geld gesprochen wird. "Verdiene jetzt bis zu 3.000 Euro die Woche!".
> 
> Nur seriös ist das leider nicht.



Ich kenne kaum Stellenangebote bei denen nicht von Haus aus ein ungefähres Gehalt dabei steht.


----------



## Pokerclock (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*



Krabonq schrieb:


> Ich kenne kaum Stellenangebote bei denen nicht von Haus aus ein ungefähres Gehalt dabei steht.



Typischerweise werden eben keine Gehälter genannt, außer man ist ohnehin tariflich gebunden. Insbesondere im öffentlichen Dienst und bei den kirchlichen Einrichtungen. Bei Branchen, die eher im Bereich der freien Berufe zu finden sind, gibt es keine Aussagen zu Gehältern in den Stellenangeboten.

Aber warum sich dumm stellen. Wer sich für eine solche Stelle interessiert, schaut sich vorher einschlägige Tarifverträge an: Ubersicht Tarife & Honorare - DJV - Deutscher Journalisten-Verband

Das ist ein guter Startpunkt für Gehaltsverhandlungen.  Ich denke 1.925 € Brutto im ersten Ausbildungsjahr sind derzeit für derartige Volontärsstellen relevant, wenn man älter als 22 Jahre ist.

Weil ich mittlerweile beide Seiten des Bewerbungstischs kenne, ist es immer wieder köstlich zu sehen, wenn man als Bewerber offensiv nachfragt, warum unter Tarif bezahlt wird.  Mein ehemaliger Chef (und später ich) haben dann immer die Gegenfrage gestellt, ob der Bewerber nicht doch lieber ein Firmenauto haben will. Wird hier wohl nicht ganz funktionieren, aber für unsere Branche war das immer ein nettes Argument für Studienfrischlinge.


----------



## DaXXes (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*

Wann ist hierfür eigentlich die Deadline für die Bewerbung? Am 1. März?


----------



## keinnick (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*



Krabonq schrieb:


> Ich kenne kaum Stellenangebote bei denen nicht von Haus aus ein ungefähres Gehalt dabei steht.


Ich kenne in der freien Wirtschaft eher "Bewerben Sie sich unter Angabe Ihrer Gehaltsvorstellung".


----------



## gorgeous188 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*

Also unter mindestens einem Porsche pro Monat läuft hier nix


----------



## SAVVYER (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*

Seien wir mal ehrlich, abgesehen von Hardwaretests und aufwändigeren Artikeln, ist das meiste Copy & Paste von anderen IT bzw. Gaming Seiten mit leichter Aufarbeitung bzw. leichter Umschreibung.

Einerseits verständlich, dass man dabei nicht bereit ist mehrere K im Monat für zu zahlen. Andererseits- es werden wohl auch nicht all zu viele bereit sein so einen Job zu machen für Pfennigfuchser Lohn.

Im Grunde findet man das meiste auf anderen, meistens englischen Seiten, wo man meistens eh unterwegs ist.


----------



## shadie (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich kenne in der freien Wirtschaft eher "Bewerben Sie sich unter Angabe Ihrer Gehaltsvorstellung".



Ich auch.

Nur Arbeitszeit pro Woche und Urlaubstage werden vorab preisgegeben.
Alles andere kommt im persönlichen Gespräch, wenn es soweit kommt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*



SAVVYER schrieb:


> Seien wir mal ehrlich, abgesehen von Hardwaretests und aufwändigeren Artikeln, ist das meiste Copy & Paste von anderen IT bzw. Gaming Seiten mit leichter Aufarbeitung bzw. leichter Umschreibung.



Was wir hier machen besteht _hauptsächlich_ (in Mannstunden) aus umfangreichen Messreihen mit selbst evualuierter Methodik und Recherche. Dass der News-Feed schnelle Gelüste bedient, liegt in der Natur der Sache – hat aber nichts mit dem Heft und/oder den Online-Specials zu tun, bei denen wir mit Gewissheit in Teilbereichen führend sind.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Oromis16 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*

Wobei "Copy & Paste", wenn wir mal wirklich davon ausgehen, dass es so "krass" ist, nicht zwingend schlimm sein muss. Wenn man eine News schreibt hat man ja doch irgendeine Meinung zum Thema, und so sollten sich bei mehreren Berichten zum selben Thema doch immer Nuancen ergeben, die den Gesamteindruck verändern, mitteln und damit reifen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*

Wir praktizieren selbst bei News kein c&p, auch wenn man natürlich gerade bei Gerüchten oft nur das gesagte in einen angemessen kritischen Rahmen stellen kann. Wie aber unschwer an der Redaktionsübersicht zu sehen ist, sind tatsächlich nur zwei der Redakteure (teilweise) mit dieser Aufgabe beschäftigt, die zwar große Teile des Tickers füllt aber eben vergleichsweise problemfrei ist. Der Rest der Redaktion produziert derweil das Wissen, welches Wissensartikel, solide Tests, kritische Vergleiche und dieses komische Ding namens "Heft" füllt. Wer letzteres nicht kennen sollte: Das stellen wir bei "Zeitschriftenhändlern" aus, aber nur einmal im Monat weswegen "News" längst Olds wären, ehe sie jemand lesen könnte. Als alternative Füllung für "Heft" nutzen wir deswegen "Informationen", die aber mühsam produziert werden müssen.
Und genau dafür suchen wir Verstärkung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*



DaXXes schrieb:


> Wann ist hierfür eigentlich die Deadline für die Bewerbung? Am 1. März?



Es gibt im Moment keine Frist für ein Ende der Bewerbung.


----------



## Gast20190527 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Weil ich mittlerweile beide Seiten des Bewerbungstischs kenne, ist es immer wieder köstlich zu sehen, wenn man als Bewerber offensiv nachfragt, warum unter Tarif bezahlt wird.  Mein ehemaliger Chef (und später ich) haben dann immer die Gegenfrage gestellt, ob der Bewerber nicht doch lieber ein Firmenauto haben will. Wird hier wohl nicht ganz funktionieren, aber für unsere Branche war das immer ein nettes Argument für Studienfrischlinge.



das mit dem Firmenwagen ist bei vielen betrieben inzwischen fast normal geworden. Bei uns kommt auch wenn sich mal einer über seinen Lohn beschwert die aussage das er ja nen tollen Firmenwagen hätte. Ich denke aber auch das man da bei Computec wohl eher wenig Hoffnung zu haben brauch.



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Also unter mindestens einem Porsche pro Monat läuft hier nix



und wenn du jetzt noch in die Materie Firmenwagen eingebunden wärst, hättest du das vermutlich nicht geschrieben


----------



## gorgeous188 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*

Wer redet denn von Firmenwagen? Die Firma unterschreibt den Kaufvertrag, aber der Fahrzeugbrief geht an mich


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. März 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> das mit dem Firmenwagen ist bei vielen betrieben inzwischen fast normal geworden. Bei uns kommt auch wenn sich mal einer über seinen Lohn beschwert die aussage das er ja nen tollen Firmenwagen hätte. Ich denke aber auch das man da bei Computec wohl eher wenig Hoffnung zu haben brauch.



Drücken wir es so aus: Es gibt einen Firmenwagen. Exakt einen.
Willkommen in einer Branche, bei der Außendienst eher die Ausnahme ist


----------



## Laggy.NET (2. März 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*

Nur mal rein Interesse halber.
Hätte ein staatlich geprüfter Techniker für Elektrotechnik (im Rahmen der Weiterbildung zusätzlich spezialisiert auf Informationstechnik) incl. Berufserfahrung im Bereich Netzwerktechnik/Infrastruktur und Systemadministration grundsätzlich Chancen bei euch?

Oder sucht ihr eher Leute mit abgeschlossenem Studium? Mich würden nur mal grundsätzlich die Anforderungen für diesen Bereich interessieren.

Aber keine Angst, Fürth ist mir so oder so zu weit weg  (ca. 100 km)


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. März 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*

Ich glaube, weniger als die Hälfte der Redakteure hat einen Studienabschluss und die, die einen haben, sind meist Quereinsteiger.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. März 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Nur mal rein Interesse halber.
> Hätte ein staatlich geprüfter Techniker für Elektrotechnik (im Rahmen der Weiterbildung zusätzlich spezialisiert auf Informationstechnik) incl. Berufserfahrung im Bereich Netzwerktechnik/Infrastruktur und Systemadministration grundsätzlich Chancen bei euch?
> 
> Oder sucht ihr eher Leute mit abgeschlossenem Studium? Mich würden nur mal grundsätzlich die Anforderungen für diesen Bereich interessieren.
> ...



Die grundsätzlichen Anforderungen findest du sogar im zugehörigen Artikel: 


> Unsere Anforderungen:
> 
> • Mindestalter 18 Jahre
> • Hohe Technik-Affinität und leidenschaftliches Interesse an PC-Hardware
> ...


----------



## Laggy.NET (3. März 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*

@Carsten 
Danke, das habe ich gelesen. Ich wollte eben mal nachhaken, welches Bildungsniveau üblich ist. 
Es ist mir schon klar, dass grundsätzlich alle eine Chance erhalten, die zum Profil passen. Aber wenn bei euch z.B. 90% Akademiker arbeiten würden, 
dann kann man eben auch entsprechend Einschätzen, was einem abverlangt wird, und wie die Chancen stehen würden. 

Für mich ist das eben nicht ganz so einfach einzuordnen. 
Dass ein Journalist gut schreiben muss ist klar, aber je nach Gebiet ist eben ein gewisses Fachwissen erforderlich, das gerade im Bereich Informationstechnik bzw. Hardware schon einiges voraussetzt - das ist schließlich euer Hauptgebiet. 
IT,  Elektronik und (Hoch)frequenztechnik sind halt z.B. auch eng mit etwas anspruchsvollerer Mathematik verknüpft, wenn ins Detail geht. Und ihr testet ja viele Komponenten auf Herz und Nieren, deswegen wollte ich nochmal nachhaken.

Wie auch immer. Danke euch beide für die Infos.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. März 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Aber keine Angst, Fürth ist mir so oder so zu weit weg  (ca. 100 km)



Es gab eine Zeit, da kamen die meisten Redakteure von viel weiter her. 100 Kilometer, das kannste ja fast mit dem Fahrrad zurücklegen.  Mittlerweile haben wir aber viele Franken.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## sam10k (4. März 2018)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in*

IT ist freies gewerbe. da kann eine ausbildung sinnvoll sein, muss aber nicht.
ich hab noch nicht mal abi und arbeite in der IT und da in einer eher besseren position.
klar hat man mit einer ausbildung einen einfacheren start. bei besseren stellen in größeren unternehmen muss man jedoch eine aufnahmeprüfung machen. da langt es nicht sein zeugnis herzuzeigen.
berufserfahrung ist auch sehr wichtig, da eine ausbilung mit der zeit an wert verliert.
vor allem auch  aufgabengebiete der letzten jahre.


----------

